# Latest on Willow, Gidget,and Keri.



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

New photo's of the girls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow they are growing like weeds!  they are cuties!  
Willows color has changed quite a bit!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Barb they look great! Will we get to see you at Sunny Sisters?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

looks like keri is catching up!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

As of this moment I plan on going to the show. Its not that far from me. I won't be showing but looking to learn all I can. I went out in the pasture with the girls yesterday and Keri was giving me kisses and then bit my nose. She is getting a whole lot more friendlier now..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL the naughty nibbler!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! I have a few that do that.. One of our bucklings is the worst! Trying to break that habit before he gets much bigger!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well the girls had better run and hide tomorrow afternoon. My new clippers I order came today and gonna give it a go and see what happens. hahaha.. Can't in morning running up to Weare to pick up some guinea hens. The way they jump around could be interesting. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! Oh they are fun to do the first few times lol!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't forget pictures! I have to clip a kid tommorrow too. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes! Pics are a must 

I clipped one and a half today.. The storm rolled in as I was half way through Promise and I didn't want the clippers plugged in with the lightning. So I called it a day. Will finish her and do Puffy in the morning


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I did it and am surprised it went so well.. Just remember this is my first attempt and Will need to do some touch ups but at least they will be cooler now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good job! :thumbup: they look good!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice clipmjob, anytime you feel you need extra practice come on up!


----------

